# Dry, crumbly poo



## Lola71

My 19 month staffie bitch has dry, crumbly poo. She is fed on Applaws adult food, 2 meals per day which she tend to graze through rather than eat it in one go. 
She doesn't appear to be dehydrated as i did the pinch test and isn't drinking or eating any more or less than usual. 
Sometimes she also does white poo but after searching on here that could be down to bones she sometimes has.
The dry crumbly poo isnt all the time, sometimes they are 'normal' but sometimes when i pick them up they crumble into dust! Anyone have any suggestions as to what could be causing it?
Thanks!


----------



## pogo

How often does she has bones? as dry, crumbly poos are generally after eating bones.

If it 'comes out' dry and powder like that's generally down to much bone at once.

If it turning white and crumbling after a few days thats normal after eating bones


----------



## whitefire

unless something is so wrong you can actually see it then the dry crumbly poo is ONLY down to TOO much bone for your dog's weight / size / age. you say it only happens sometimes, be conscious of when the 'sometimes' is  because it will be 12-24 hrs after a heavy bone meal.

what types of bones are you giving your dog and how often?


----------



## Lola71

She has ham bones, and usually has one per week, although they normally last her two days. Actually, she has been known to have two per week sometimes. This could be it then!!


----------



## pogo

Are you giving the ham bones from pets shops?

If so these are cooked/roasted and are very dangerous and shouldn't be fed to your dog.

If you want to feed her bones please give her raw bones as these are the only safe bones, for example chicken wings or lamb ribs as these are also really good for keeping her teeth clean to


----------



## Lola71

pogo said:


> Are you giving the ham bones from pets shops?
> 
> If so these are cooked/roasted and are very dangerous and shouldn't be fed to your dog.
> 
> If you want to feed her bones please give her raw bones as these are the only safe bones, for example chicken wings or lamb ribs as these are also really good for keeping her teeth clean to


I give her then ones they sell in tesco and just presumed that they are ok cos they sell them in the pet section. This site is so useful for things like this, i would never have known that! Can i ask what makes them dangerous? Is it the cooking element?
Thanks.


----------



## fifemute

Yesterday we gave Mieko a bone that we picked up in Asdas pet section. He spent a few hours with it. This morning he done his first poo (not much, dark and pretty dry), 1min later he done more but he "yelped" when doing it (dark dry again). Then 20mins later yet another, this time it looked normal and more like the colour of his food. 

So I guess it is the raw bone that causes this.


----------



## pogo

Lola71 said:


> I give her then ones they sell in tesco and just presumed that they are ok cos they sell them in the pet section. This site is so useful for things like this, i would never have known that! Can i ask what makes them dangerous? Is it the cooking element?
> Thanks.


No worries alot of people on here don't no initially how dangerous they can be!

Yes it's due to be cooked, if they were raw i'd say go for it! but the cooking can cause them to splinter which as you can imagine is not good 

Like i said don't give up bones, just grab a pack of chicken wings from tesco and let her have them one or so a couple of times a week (sorry don't know how big she is!) and if your worried about her maybe eating it without crunching it, tried holding one end, or give it frozen, or bash the bones first before giving it her.

If she is a good cruncher then ignore the last part


----------



## pogo

fifemute said:


> Yesterday we gave Mieko a bone that we picked up in Asdas pet section. He spent a few hours with it. This morning he done his first poo (not much, dark and pretty dry), 1min later he done more but he "yelped" when doing it (dark dry again). Then 20mins later yet another, this time it looked normal and more like the colour of his food.
> 
> So I guess it is the raw bone that causes this.


Those bones sold for dogs aren't raw 

Again if you want to give him bones make sure you do give RAW ones


----------



## whitefire

like pogo, when you mentioned ham bones, alarms went off because ham is cooked pork and ham bones would have been cooked. 

any cooked bone = dangerous. 

cooked chicken bones = ultimate danger. 

raw chop bones (or similar mechanically cut bones) = dangerous because of the sharp edges and the heat of the blade 'cooks' and cracks parts of the bone.

raw bones bought from vets and shops = potential danger depending on bone type. weight baring bones = chipped and cracked teeth because they are too hard to gnaw on. leg and knuckles of large animals like beef are too hard for dog teeth.

perfectly good bones that have been lying about for weeks = potential danger.

rib / rib cage bones = great!

chicken carcasses = great (but must have meat accompanied because the poo will be hard, beige and very crumbly)!

chicken wings = great! (but for a small dog may be too much bone)

chicken breasts with bone = great!

chicken thighs bone in / chicken quarters bone in = great!

if a bone started out perfectly fine but has started to chip and choke hazardous small bones have started falling off then discard the bone immediately. 

until i can trust my boy with a raw bone type i also never leave him unattended while be eats at that bone.

:thumbup:


----------



## hahgiwoofa

I seem to remember my mum used to get raw knuckle bones from the butchers for our GSD's when I was younger - I assume they'd be pork or beef - if you can still get them are they ok?


----------



## pogo

hahgiwoofa said:


> I seem to remember my mum used to get raw knuckle bones from the butchers for our GSD's when I was younger - I assume they'd be pork or beef - if you can still get them are they ok?


pork and beef bones are totally fine to give.

Problem with knuckle bones even raw are very dense and can crack and brake teeth.

Things like beef/pork ribs are fine to feed


----------



## HannahBear19911991

Sorry to invade the post but I'm feeding my pups raw diet and they are doing great on it but their poo is crumbly straight as it comes out. The raw meat they are having is minced up but contacts Caracas and therefore bone. 
Should I limit this? as it just looks awful like they are dried out or something but it's probably the bone. 
Other than that they are healthy in themselves, energetic bright alert and coats are shiny. It's just the crumble poo.
Maybe might gradually change to minced boneless meat. Could be too much. I didn't figure at first as thought maybe they were dehydrated but them remembered they have the bones in the minced meat.


----------



## wee man

I have deleted my reply as this is an old post !!


----------



## Little-moomin

I know this is an older thread but we have been giving Apollo large roasted beef knuckles - he has no issue eating these and absolutely loves them. But his poo has been hard and crumbly for a few days so we have removed them for now and aren’t going to give him as many - are these dangerous as said above?


----------



## wee man

Cooked bones of any kind can be dangerous, raw ones are quiet safe, and can be easily digested. If you are getting a lot of white and crumbly poo's just reduce the bone content and add extra boneless meat.


----------

